# 704z line roller



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

not a manual bail i want a roller for the line is there one made or will i have to build one


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

easiest thing to do is call outcast or hotspots and see if they carry the part or if they can order it


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Parts are getting hard to find. Odds are nobody will be able to order parts seeing how penn stopped making parts a couple years ago. I will provide a link below to a shop that has a bunch of parts. They may or may not be able to help.

http://store.scottsbt.com/PENN-704Z-Parts-List-C273.aspx


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

hotspot has the part you need 

let matt see it


----------

